
Why Should You Learn Vim in 2020 - nikolalsvk
https://pragmaticpineapple.com/why-should-you-learn-vim-in-2020/
======
SommaRaikkonen
Wasn't fond of Vim, but then I started to play Nethack and its variants, where
movement keys were also vim keys. Everything just clicked afterwards for me.

